# DoorDash is SHITTTY



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

One of the WORST and SHITTTY delivery company! Keeps giving me $3 orders.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Are you not deactivated yet?
Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> One of the WORST and SHITTTY delivery company! Keeps giving me $3 orders.
> View attachment 619997


I’m no fan of DD, but that’s some pretty shitty numbers you have there.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Delivery app customers rate their driver poorly because their food arrives late and cold.

Most Delivery App drivers decline bad paying orders to the point where the food gets cold and late

This is the mindless endless circle of delivery app “ratings”.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So how do others on this app maintain high ratings?

Everyone here declines lots of orders. It’s this forum that put me in single digits with DD. But the rest of my numbers are great. Same with most here.

Maybe not multi-app if one can’t keep up? Maybe drop a note here and there when delayed?

My Ms. Marple instincts tell me that as shitty as DD is, there must be some other reasons why others maintain decent numbers on same shitty DD.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So how do others on this app maintain high ratings?
> 
> Everyone here declines lots of orders. It’s this forum that put me in single digits with DD. But the rest of my numbers are great. Same with most here.
> 
> ...


YES, a multi-app'er can do it! My 21% acceptance is at a 2021 high! All due to 1 restaurant that just opened, pretty high value orders with great tippers! We'll see how long it lasts! For you @Rickos69


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> YES, a multi-app'er can do it! My 21% acceptance is at a 2021 high! All due to 1 restaurant that just opened, pretty high value orders with great tippers! We'll see how long it lasts! For you @Rickos69
> View attachment 620004


And for you @Seamus


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> And for you @Seamus
> View attachment 620005


You must be living in a small town!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> You must be living in a small town!!


I am in the NW suburbs of Chicago. My delivery area is pretty big, and NOT rural.
Why do my stats make me small town? Not that I have a problem with that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> And for you @Seamus
> View attachment 620005


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 620009


In that case, count me in!!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 620009


I'd like to hit their moms!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'd like to hit their moms!


That's actually them watching me hit their moms


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> YES, a multi-app'er can do it! My 21% acceptance is at a 2021 high! All due to 1 restaurant that just opened, pretty high value orders with great tippers! We'll see how long it lasts! For you @Rickos69
> View attachment 620004


I’m *so* proud of you, @Seamus! Do you live in their parking lot? That’s what I do with one restaurant with good offers and quick service!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I am in the NW suburbs of Chicago. My delivery area is pretty big, and NOT rural.
> Why do my stats make me small town? Not that I have a problem with that.


Because Timlee. 😂


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m no fan of DD, but that’s some pretty shitty numbers you have there.


Which numbers are shitty?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Upper level management material.

How do you apply for the contract violation award? Do you get a medal or trophy?

I finally feel like they reward us for something after all.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

What part of 'doo doo' do you not understand? 💩


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey @Seamus, would you take this delivery?
Please pay attention the name before responding...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Hey @Seamus, would you take this delivery?
> Please pay attention the name before responding...
> View attachment 620310


"Bikini Beans" doesn't conjure up a good mental image for me! What are those "Beans" in the Bikini??? Sounds nasty! Pass.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> "Bikini Beans" doesn't conjure up a good mental image for me! What are those "Beans" in the Bikini??? Sounds nasty! Pass.


bikinibeanscoffee.com
And since its an order and pay, you could spend some time there.
Still Pass?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pass. I'm too far past my prime for young 20 and 30 somethings. They would think I was a creepy older delivery driver leering at them. They would only be nice if I was buying a $7 coffee and they thought they could get a $5 tip!

Now if they were all 40+ and 25 lbs heavier I might consider the offer!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> One of the WORST and SHITTTY delivery company! Keeps giving me $3 orders.
> View attachment 619997


It is hard for me to imagine a Completion Rate of only 79%. Is this a matter of accepting a DD delivery and turning it down a few minutes later because UE offered something that pays $5 more?

My completion rate is almost always 99-100%.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They can knock down your completion rate for just about anything. Them cancelling your order while you are on the way there. Or waiting 30 minutes for food that has not even been started and that's your fault too if you don't continue waiting. The completion rate is less about you and more about everyone else so theres alot of places you just can't go.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They can knock down your completion rate for just about anything. Them cancelling your order while you are on the way there. Or waiting 30 minutes for food that has not even been started and that's your fault too if you don't continue waiting. The completion rate is less about you and more about everyone else so theres alot of places you just can't go.


But to 79%? That’s 20%. One out of every 5. And look at the rest. On time or early also crappy. The guy’s clearly multi-apping in a really incompetent way.

While DD certainly is crappy, the TS is no peach, either. But it’s DD’s fault, of course.

I’m shocked he’s not deactivated yet.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

My DD rating is improving!!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> It is hard for me to imagine a Completion Rate of only 79%. Is this a matter of accepting a DD delivery and turning it down a few minutes later because UE offered something that pays $5 more?
> 
> My completion rate is almost always 99-100%.


Given the lack of transparency I can definitely imagine it. I can also imagine it if the driver has the misfortune of working in a market with places that keep him waiting, such as McD, Chik fil A, Panda Express, Outback, ghost kitchens ,etc.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

4.46*? Damn. What are a majority of complaints?


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

How is <80% completion not an automatic deactivation? I've read of dashers who hit 79%, then brought it up to 80% the same day, and weren't deactivated... but I've also read of others who were deactivated the minute they hit 79%. It looks like TimLee took 2 weeks to do 12 extra deliveries and get from 79% to 81%.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> How is <80% completion not an automatic deactivation? I've read of dashers who hit 79%, then brought it up to 80% the same day, and weren't deactivated... but I've also read of others who were deactivated the minute they hit 79%. It looks like TimLee took 2 weeks to do 12 extra deliveries and get from 79% to 81%.


I don't know what it is, but I do know that there is a grace period of xxx deliveries for new drivers.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Getting better each passing days but the on-time rating is very hard to achieve unless I am speeding.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Getting better each passing days but the on-time rating is very hard to achieve unless I am speeding.
> View attachment 622886


Everything is red or orange. I’d say that is pretty well balanced!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is what your numbers should look like


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This includes +$1 promo. Eat shit, cheap aster!








7 items, almost 13 miles, prolly $4 tip max. Gonna be a long wait…


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Krystal food is never ready anyways.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Krystal food is never ready anyways.


Not Krystal. Actually the place is ok i only waited once, they were having a bad day. I took another delivery for them 5 minutes later, better priced. 😜


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Hey @Seamus, would you take this delivery?
> Please pay attention the name before responding...
> View attachment 620310


Your city has a lovely grid layout 🙂


----------

